# 2 part epoxy garage floor square foot price.



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

This thread is 7 months old.


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

Would love to see some of those commercial floors you did for $2.50 a square foot and acid washed them for prep. Please start a new thread and post some pics!


----------



## Aggie67 (Aug 28, 2008)

Man I was going to keep my mouth shut, but my epoxy guy charges $12 a sf for an industrial floor, complete with material and prep. I've used him for the last 10 years or so.

$12 is what I use to budget an industrial epoxy floor. Smaller patch work, like around columns or equipment bases, get priced differently, but I have a guide.

My neighbor "knew a guy" and had his 2 car garage done a few years back. Still looks beautiful. Not the paint kind of epoxy, but the real deal: base, strands, resin, aggregate, resin. Most overdone garage ever, but the place looks like a car show room. He said all he paid for was the material, which he said he paid the guy $2k for. Sounded to me like the material fell off the truck, so to speak, and he paid his guy for labor.


----------



## beerisgoodfood (Mar 16, 2007)

We did 3 insurance jobs last year for a disaster repair company. 

I think they billed 10 and paid 7 a SF and we had to buy the stuff.

It was nothing fancy. Just scrub and clean well, etch, and roll.

No golf spikes involved.


----------



## SWAY79 (Nov 26, 2008)

Mellison said:


> This thread is 7 months old.


 ........


----------



## theecoop (Feb 10, 2009)

JBBS said:


> Would love to see some of those commercial floors you did for $2.50 a square foot and acid washed them for prep. Please start a new thread and post some pics!


 The buissiness is closed ,but when the owner gets back from florida I will get some photos, and post in a new thread


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

This is an epoxy floor finish done by "Garage Outfitters". It took 5 days to grind, sand, prep & pour. It stinks and you can't walk on in for 48 hours. PITA Looks great and will last a lifetime of commercial wear & tear.










You can't get this done by a painter with hardware store products...Simple as that..........:no:


----------



## lmagazu (May 13, 2011)

Hire a bead blasting company to blast the floor after it is cleared.
find a company that uses ball bearings they clean up with a magnet this with help with better adhesion


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

lmagazu said:


> Hire a bead blasting company to blast the floor after it is cleared.
> find a company that uses ball bearings they clean up with a magnet this with help with better adhesion


3 year old thread


----------

